

In Search of America's Best Burrito - rohunati
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/in-search-of-americas-best-burrito/?ex_cid=awesome

======
burritofanatic
Although I was pleased to see my favorite taco shop's burrito represented, I'm
upset that a place like Cancun or Farolito has a higher rated index.

------
massappeal
Livin the dream.

